# Let's see some off the wall trail cam pics



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Anyone???????


----------



## coop (Oct 22, 2003)

Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

give me a couple minutes I have a couple good ones


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again





Sorta looks like Jason off of Friday The 13th.... I think I see a machette in his hand.:wink:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later. 

Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

*here*


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

ukey: wow i didn't know cuddyback had profected the smell-o-photo, and i can't figure out how to turn the volume down on that stink. 

yeah she looks like she smells a bit gamey. catcher at the right time of the month and she might even work as a hog in estrus lure (i kinda feel bad about that comment but......:embara


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

awww and i always thought grizzly adams was a nice guy!:tongue:


----------



## S.E.Hunter (Aug 12, 2005)

What scent would you call that (Code Blue)? We *he* stands still we bottle it!!!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Grizzly_Adams said:


> ukey: wow i didn't know cuddyback had profected the smell-o-photo, and i can't figure out how to turn the volume down on that stink.
> 
> yeah she looks like she smells a bit gamey. catcher at the right time of the month and she might even work as a hog in estrus lure (i kinda feel bad about that comment but......:embara


Wow... you should feel bad about that comment Grizzly but you did really make me about pee my pants.


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

These photos were taken last year on my parents land where I bowhunt in Central Wisconsin. Kind of gross but neat to see how fast the growth grew and then opened up. The times and dates are accurate.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

IL 88 said:


> Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later.
> 
> Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"



This is a freaky photo for sure.


----------



## hivoltg (Feb 20, 2008)

kchopper said:


> These photos were taken last year on my parents land where I bowhunt in Central Wisconsin. Kind of gross but neat to see how fast the growth grew and then opened up. The times and dates are accurate.




WOW!ukey: What is that and what happened to the deer?


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

kchopper said:


> These photos were taken last year on my parents land where I bowhunt in Central Wisconsin. Kind of gross but neat to see how fast the growth grew and then opened up. The times and dates are accurate.


whatever it was when it broke it got smaller


----------



## DubTee (Jun 5, 2008)

Our 3D target kept getting knocked over at night so we put a cam on it, figured it was ***** or something, boy were we surprised.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Some great pictures. I have a few to post but I don't them on my computer at the station.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

*Great thread & funny...... lets see more*

ttt


----------



## tuckr (May 31, 2005)

*First Trail Cam pic*

Set out the Moultrie couple weeks ago and this is what I got


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

tuckr, i love the yote pic! thats one you dont see very often


----------



## tonnanitro (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

:darkbeer:those are some sweet pics so far.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha some great pics here... love the yote


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

.


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Here is one that I got 2 years ago,...*

never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


----------



## kahne_9 (Apr 19, 2008)

*man oh man dave,*

what are you running in your feeders? i have never seen that many deer on one feeder at one time, whats your secret?


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

kahne_9 said:


> what are you running in your feeders? i have never seen that many deer on one feeder at one time, whats your secret?



crack cocaine for deer

No, its a blend of deer cane and corn. One bag of cane to a 100 pound of corn. There are so many deer that come in the trail cam cant get them all.


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

that one picture sure looks like it may be a cougar. not sure though to fuzzy. i think that should be put on a what do u think it is thread? i'd like to see the responses. also where are u from? jw to get an idea if it could be or not


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

dt5150 said:


>


How did you get these trail cma pictures of Tred Barta!!!!LOL


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

*See the light?*

Here


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

IL 88 said:


> Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later.
> 
> Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"


Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


----------



## OH*OUTBACK (Aug 10, 2008)

vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


Cougar  Very cool picture! I will try and deblurrrrr it a bit and post it up later if possible. No doubt in my mind that is a cougar.


----------



## coop (Oct 22, 2003)

OH*OUTBACK said:


> Cougar  Very cool picture! I will try and deblurrrrr it a bit and post it up later if possible. No doubt in my mind that is a cougar.


Looked like one to me too. The shape of the ear and the motion of the left front leg all look like a cat.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

OH*OUTBACK said:


> Cougar  Very cool picture! I will try and deblurrrrr it a bit and post it up later if possible. No doubt in my mind that is a cougar.


+1 no doubt thats a big cat.


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

JOSHM said:


> Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


OMG, you are right!!!:laugh::laugh2:


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Thought this was cool.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Awesome stuff.

Anyone else got any???


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Moon*

Moon


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

JOSHM said:


> Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


or momma from Throw Mama from the train! :wink:

That is down right odd.


----------



## aitpointer2 (Mar 11, 2006)

sneaky sneaky


----------



## MizzouHunter (Oct 19, 2006)

*high fence??*

So, would this be considered a high fence??
Looks like need some supplemental feed!


----------



## trumbow (Jul 1, 2007)

some very cool pics here... keep em coming


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

still not sure what happened here


----------



## rdbwc5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*In a tree*

In a tree.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

*Ghost deer*

You can't kill them if they are already dead.:secret:


----------



## coop (Oct 22, 2003)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448049
> Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


Looks like a skunk??


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

rdbwc5 said:


> Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


I'm guessing wolverine.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

She cant wiat.


----------



## smaxwell (May 26, 2008)

vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


Not a cougar.. a MOUNTAIN LION where I come from.


----------



## trumbow (Jul 1, 2007)

three under said:


> You can't kill them if they are already dead.:secret:


thats a pretty cool pic,


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

JOSHM said:


> Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


hahahaha "HEY YOU GUYS"


----------



## Violator (Sep 23, 2007)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448049
> Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


Maybe a badger????.....Or - like someone else already said - a wolverine.


----------



## rdbwc5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is another one off of the same bear bait. Notice the set of eyes in the middle pic! I think that this is a wolf but im not sure!


----------



## Dgizzle (Mar 14, 2006)

*funny pic.*

I guess this deer is trying to tell me something!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

This guy is dragging a buck behind him!! 






coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


----------



## formula1 (May 30, 2006)

*Re:*

Wonder what she's telling me!


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

don't need to worry about these bad genetics sticking around if they keep sticking each other










While this doesn't look special, it was taken on *april 20th!!*


----------



## Mithremakor (Jul 23, 2008)

OH*OUTBACK said:


> Cougar  Very cool picture! I will try and deblurrrrr it a bit and post it up later if possible. No doubt in my mind that is a cougar.


Kinda looks like a coyote to me..cats don't have the bushy tail.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Pa drop tine*

We doon`t see to many drop tines in my part of the woods so this is as clase as it gets.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

weird ? just never had a deer bed doen in front of my camera before .


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

*kung foo fighting*

mad doe


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Here's one from last year.*

This little mulie was named the "allien buck"


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

his eyes are kinda wild looken too. have you seen him this year? could be an interesting rack if he grows up some.


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448049
> Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


my guess is a wolverine or badger.


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


That is creepy!! Maybe it's Bigfoot? :wink:


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

****** getting busy*

*****


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

hailess doe in the middle of the winter


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*dwarf*

I believe this deer is a dwarf, the two other small deer are yearlings. I nearly positive I got a picture of this deer the previous year


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Heres a pic that my buddy had sent to me from New Brunswick









Here are a couple from my cameras. This buck looks like he could rip that camera right off the tree.









This pic is the first time I got a rabbit in one of my mineral sites









Here's a close up shot of a wild boar


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

i was working a booth at the appalachian fair here in east Tennessee and some guy asks for advice on trail cameras, and i explained why reconyx were the best (imo) and he said that's what he uses. . . well long story short he whoops out a picture of a big 8 pointer running around the back of a tree. . . and i was like hey that's a great deer for around here, and he goes no look closer behind the deer. . . and believe it or not the was no mistakin it, a full grown cougar. . . he was hesitant to say where he lived but lets just say its right here in east Tennessee about 25 miles from the Cherokee national forest. . . i wish i had the pictures, i was pretty blown away, i mean i was honestly expecting a 4 pointer but a big deer and a big cat. . . definitely highlight of my ******* filled week at the county fair!


----------



## SCswitchback (Sep 3, 2008)

For my first post, heres a coyote w/ a fawn in it's mouth.


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

*Alien*


----------



## hockeybuck (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are some interesting pix.
http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/marylandwhitetail/vpost?id=2946268


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

We call him fity cent(half a buck)


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

There is a weasel in there, lived in the carcass all winter.
I kept getting 100's of shots of just the carcass...then I looked really close!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

coyote showed up on camera seconds later


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

here's the yote


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

redruff said:


> here's the yote


Awesome picture! I love the close up


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Those are some crazy pics redruff!


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

this was taken about 4 years ago with a 35mm trail cam, last pic of deer overexposed on 1st pic. but i tell everyone i had to run him off to fill the feeder


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

crazyfoot---bigfoots cousin


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Great thread!! Keep em coming!


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

IL 88 said:


> Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later.
> 
> Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"


Momma of the Corn!!!


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

any more?


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

WaterboyUT said:


> any more?


???


----------



## nealinMO (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics guys, keep em coming!!!


----------



## aztrophytaker (May 10, 2007)

vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


Would that be Kirkland , AZ?


----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)

tought this was cool to get on a game camera


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering were my candy went


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Pics*

Some great pics guys.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

tazzer said:


>


Some awesome, and really funny pics guys, keep them coming.

Tazzer, im diggin the Reindeer looking whitetail, and the groundhog acting doe, lol.


----------



## 7mag_Jake (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hold on man*



JOSHM said:


> Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


Dude hold on.... I got some bad trespassers, can I print these out free of charge and use them to Ugly the tresspassers away??? Im willing to give big $$$$$!!! I love it!!!!.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

and quite a ways in the woods??


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

I dont have the pictures directly, but a buddy of mine bought a really detailed yedi costume and walked in front of his friends camera for a little while...hahahaha he was freaking out when he developed them!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

WWE smack down off the top rope


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

A yote showed up in the next couple picts...


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Camera was overlooking a scrape*

Buck p-ing in a scrape


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Took this one in my back yard. Put a hamburger under a Brick. Figured I'd make him work for it.


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

JOSHM said:


> Looks like Momma from THE GOONIES:wink:


Totally agree!!!! LMAO


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

Dgizzle said:


> I guess this deer is trying to tell me something!


Are you taking this deers picture, or it taking yours??


----------



## waterfordarcher (Sep 14, 2008)

redruff said:


> WWE smack down off the top rope



LMFAO! I wonder if he actually connected on it....


----------



## Derek J (Oct 7, 2008)

My fat (and getting fatter everyday) apple thief. And now a corn thief also. He is gonna get his real soon!!


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

That is the best picture I have seen on this thread yet.


----------



## RickNC (Jun 10, 2008)

Heres my contribution


----------



## RickNC (Jun 10, 2008)

ohh.....yeah, this was the oddest one I ever saw!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

This pic aint mine, but i found it on another site and thought it was pretty cool!!


----------



## indiana boy (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

indiana boy said:


>


Alright, now this is freaky lookin.


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

We had this camera set up behind where we work. About 2 months ago i dressed my kid up to mess with one of my co-workers. He still hasn't figured it out. He knows it's not right, but still don't know what it is. After looking at it for a while he said... "That isn't some kinda Owl is it?"


----------



## easttxbowfisher (Jul 22, 2008)

Pig got thirsty after a few bites of corn


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

I am afraid to ask.


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

One of my favorites from this year....

I imagine he stumbled around asking "*** was that?" for a while....


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

indiana boy said:


>


What is that?


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


Very Strange...


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is mine....


----------



## doebyc (Mar 9, 2006)

These three pics are in order, you can see that the bear must have come back and took a swipe at my camera! The best part is the camera was about 150 yards from my in-laws house, and probably 75 yards from the neighbors porch.
CHAZ


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

from a friends cam!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

pastring are those suposed to be there?


----------



## BAMA BUCKSLAYER (Jun 30, 2008)

here is one


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Anything new come up from this spring anyone?


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Grizzly_Adams said:


> ukey: wow i didn't know cuddyback had profected the smell-o-photo, and i can't figure out how to turn the volume down on that stink.
> 
> yeah she looks like she smells a bit gamey. catcher at the right time of the month and she might even work as a hog in estrus lure (i kinda feel bad about that comment but......:embara


WOW! I laughing so hard.......

Here's to ya'! :darkbeer:


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks like a cougar to me???



vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

Doe fight....


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448049
> Dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


badger, seen a few and shot a few


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Great thread....up!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And some more.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And more.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


big blonde yote or wolf
tail is too fluffy and not long enough and back legs at the "knee" is too high cats tend to crouch more
IMO


----------



## treestandjunky (Mar 13, 2009)

just a couple of mine ...

Man I have trouble with elk abusing my game cams!!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Great cougar picture.


----------



## jbadams66 (May 25, 2004)

Here are a couple of face plants



















Then these two were tied togeather, came from about half mile away.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool pics, keep them coming.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

heres a couple


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

This one has a weasel in it..look close...
i had the camera set up on this carcass all winter and I kept getting 100's of "false" triggers every week! I couldn't figure out what the hell was triggering ituntil I looked really close.....it lived in there all winter.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

curious little dude


----------



## hivoltg (Feb 20, 2008)

Beamen123 said:


> And more.



That turkey is one of my favorites


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks. He was a curious little bugger. Had a couple pictures back to back of him looking straight into the camera.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448207
> Here is another one off of the same bear bait. Notice the set of eyes in the middle pic! I think that this is a wolf but im not sure!


I think you may have an Ewok on the loose.

That one actually stumps me....kind of looks owl-ish.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is another one!!


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


this freaks me out because after reading this i cant find a logical explination as to why this person would be caught walking by your cam . would be nice to get a little more information that may help give a reason as to what this individual was doing up thare?


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

bumping this thread back to top cuz i think it should continue


----------



## bowhunt3r (Jan 10, 2007)

sback05 said:


> View attachment 446121
> 
> 
> View attachment 446122
> ...


you've got gay deer......thats so freaking funny


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> Here is another one!!


i think i shall name it shiny !


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

bowhunt3r said:


> you've got gay deer......thats so freaking funny


yeah how does he expect to get them does bred in november if they wont get on a does back


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Bobcat carrying his lunch


----------



## SkylerTeamHB (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow... there are some crazy pics in this thread. Thanks for sharing! I need to go through mine to see what I have...


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's a few of mine.:smile:


----------



## rileyw05 (Aug 10, 2007)

This little guy kept it up for about an hour....pun intended


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

indiana boy said:


>


great now i'm not going to be able to sleep tonite


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Show Off !


----------



## zagmann (Jul 28, 2009)

curious one from last week.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

told my dad to go grab the sd card from my camera and he went kung fu hunter on it lol. so i had one stringer make some wraps up with this pic and gave him a dozen fmj's for christmas with the wraps on them.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*here ya' go*


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm gonna kill this Coyote for taking a leak on my mineral block!


----------



## DIYbowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

buckshot164 said:


> Moon


Thats Funny!!!


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

the only good one i have so far


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Devil Buck*

Not the weirdest but here is the Devil Buck as we named him.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

That yote has it out for your mineral block! that made me laugh out loud when I saw that


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Billy V said:


> I'm gonna kill this Coyote for taking a leak on my mineral block!


I'm sorry, I had to laugh... A guy goes out of his way to put out a mineral block and sets up a camera to get some good picks and a yote comes by and pisses on it....
Feel for ya.... but man... thats funny as hell...


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

View attachment 616284

Donkey?

View attachment 616285


Alien?


----------



## Gobblin Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

*Attack of the Killer Squirrel*

I thought this was a cool pic!


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha thats a good one!


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

I laughed at that 'yote pic too...but he's gonna get an arrow through his side this fall if I see him! Shouldn't have done that....:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

I moved my cam after this.


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

NWRokon said:


> I moved my cam after this.


***.. That is just wrong!


----------



## deerslayer21 (Aug 6, 2009)

u can see our homemade blind on the left pretty nice if u ask me:darkbeer:


----------



## ShagNasty (Aug 21, 2009)

*Fight to the death*


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

That is weird. I wonder if he was alright, seems odd to be out somewhere like that, and not be hunting. Was it state land or private?






coop said:


> Guess I'll get this started. This one might not seem too odd and isn't the best quality but this is a pic of a guy who just walked up an EXTREEMELY steep hill in pitch black darkness at 6:51am. I've gone up this hill and its on hands and knees. I had this cam facing a flat area just at the top of this hill. The flat area drops off just to his right. NOTHING goes up or down this hill its so steep. What struck me as weird is that there is nothing down that hill but some woods and a creek. He doesn't appear to have a bow (bow only area) or a flashlight. I have no idea what this guy was doing walking around in the dark. Never saw him again


----------



## foghorn08 (Sep 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Another Show Off*

This guy is awfully "cocky" for being just a wee little yearling!!


----------



## BIGTEX (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't tell the first pic from the last pic myself.Are you sure that sasquatch was a female? no wonder there are so few of them


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

NWRokon said:


> I moved my cam after this.


my eyes....my eyes....ukey:


----------



## ozarkkawi (May 23, 2005)

wife wanted me to fix the "leak" in the hummingbird feeder


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

xx


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pic's, keep them coming.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

NWRokon said:


> I moved my cam after this.


surprised your camera still works. That would break most of them!!


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

xx


----------



## TheRook (Mar 3, 2009)

rdbwc5 said:


> View attachment 448049
> dies anybody have an idea what the blonde animal is on left side of the pic?


wooly-booger!!!


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dogwalker (Jul 22, 2009)

There are sure a lot of "Broke Buck Mountain" pics out there.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

can anyone tell me what this der is doing?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

she looks like shes on bench show.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

she is stretching


----------



## cckoonie (Jun 29, 2008)

She is clearly passing gas!:tongue:


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

View attachment 633720


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a good thread! Keep it up top.


----------



## FlockNocker (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is my freakiest pic yet


----------



## bjr86 (Sep 3, 2009)

abps1 said:


> ***.. That is just wrong!


So I was out for my afternoon walk when I got the feeling someone was watching me...weird how you get those feelings sometimes


----------



## midget777 (May 18, 2009)

Dang, some nice pics.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

kinda freaky cat. bucks named stubby for obvious reasons


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

rileyw05 said:


> This little guy kept it up for about an hour....pun intended


maken bacon....


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Not _nearly_ as bizarre as others posted, but these two fit into the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

ozarkkawi said:


> wife wanted me to fix the "leak" in the hummingbird feeder


so did you "fix" the leak


----------



## ozarkkawi (May 23, 2005)

A few nights later the **** brought his friends back like it was open bar:darkbeer:I ended up raising the feeders.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

What an awesome thread.... got my first camera this year and now I don't care about the deer pics!!! If I ever get the female sasquatch... I don't know what I would do, what was with that guy in the denim thong????

Steve


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kodiak3154 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kodiak3154 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## HMDUCK82 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

bump for a cool thread...and I know a lot of people are checking cams right now. Any more weird pics?


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

Gobblin Tom said:


> I thought this was a cool pic!


This one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Gobblin Tom said:


> I thought this was a cool pic!


I have to agree with the LOL on this one. I had people walk into my office asking what was so funny. I had to show this to them.


----------



## holterross (Oct 7, 2009)

It is to early in the season to be that happy 
Noone knows who the guy is on the 4 wheeler?? Any Ideas?


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

tuckr said:


> Set out the Moultrie couple weeks ago and this is what I got


Like this one on top.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

PaP&Ybowhunter said:


> I believe this deer is a dwarf, the two other small deer are yearlings. I nearly positive I got a picture of this deer the previous year


we had a dwarf deer around my father's place a couple years ago-- normal body, short short legs. We got wolves around now and haven't seen him. My guess is short legs aren't condusive to escaping in the woods.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

NWRokon said:


> I moved my cam after this.


Probably need to clean it with bleach. yeecch.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

those are all good pics and funny


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

this is my first year with a Cuddeback and im having a blast with it.
heres some of my best shots so far.

Buck In a Snow storm









Bobcat









One of the Big Boys










Tony


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

A buddy of mine had a funny one pulled on him,.. He is big into cam pictures,.. Everyone knows he has a cm on his driveway,.. Anyway he got a picture of Santa Clause in September, 2 AM ?

I set one to an opening in our fence,..I got after my daughter for riding on the neighbors winterwheat,.. "Dad Look at the trail cam it wasnt me: 
She was right is was the neighbor lady


----------



## BUCKSLAYER07 (Sep 25, 2009)

NWRokon said:


> I moved my cam after this.


Who the HELL walks around the woods like that LOL. Hunting would have to end in that spot!


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

kodiak3154 said:


>


did that gator just get some pork?


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Ol' Gimpy..*

This poor guy had his leg shot off by an unethical shotgun hunter years back. Shooting on the run.. Big bad DONT DO THAT, in my book. 

Next year he was arrowed. 

Year after he was muzzleloaded AND arrowed.........
Last year, 2008 He was taken by shotgun "supposedly"

I dont know exactly what caused the left side of his rack to be like that. He was not like that in 07 or before.

I never had it in me to shoot the poor old chap.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Squirrel's Nutz*

I dont know what to say...


----------



## PONCH1098 (Sep 15, 2009)

Archer2023 said:


> This poor guy had his leg shot off by an unethical shotgun hunter years back. Shooting on the run.. Big bad DONT DO THAT, in my book.
> 
> Next year he was arrowed.
> 
> ...


How would you not have it in you? He would have been done in a heart beat!


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

*bump*

Awesome new stuff guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

bowhuntcrazy8 said:


> Buck p-ing in a scrape


This must be the model for the Deer Butt Doorbell...not sure, though.


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

Archer2023 said:


> I dont know exactly what caused the left side of his rack to be like that. He was not like that in 07 or before.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> An injury to a buck will often cause a deformed antler to grow on the side opposite of the injury. I'm not sure of the science behind this phenomenon but it is called bilateral asymmetry. Mother nature shore are peculiar sumtimes.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Retch said:


> Archer2023 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know exactly what caused the left side of his rack to be like that. He was not like that in 07 or before.
> ...


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

radtuck said:


> this must be the model for the deer butt doorbell...not sure, though.


texas heart shot?


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Great thread, I need to go through a few and post.


----------



## logman72 (Apr 21, 2006)

couple pics i like


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Bambi and Thumper









Say "Cheese!"









Unicorn









Nap with a squirrel









High density


----------



## JitterBug84 (Apr 11, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> This pic aint mine, but i found it on another site and thought it was pretty cool!!


yeah that's a cool pic


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

*heres a few*

few different ones I liked.


----------



## gamoboy (Sep 29, 2008)

p&y hunter said:


> View attachment 633714
> can anyone tell me what this der is doing?


i think she is constipated.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

luckyhunter said:


> few different ones I liked.


Man that pig looks like he would love to rip the veins out of your neck!


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Of course, this little family wasn't anywhere around come bow season.










No wonder the camera kept getting "slimed"


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=668116&stc=1&d=1258072096
This one made me laugh


----------



## N/E Sooner (Oct 7, 2009)

*2009 pics*

The last pic is less than 2 days before bow season started. One week later my brother-n-law shot over the buck facing away. He was sick but it got worse for him when my grandfather killed the deer a month later.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

vern96 said:


> never did come to a consensus here on AT on what it is,....


When you reverse it back to negative you can see the outline better. The tail seems a little short for a cougar.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought I would bring this thread back up (after more than a year) & see what everybody has captured since.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

what is this?



Ridgerunner7 said:


> View attachment 616284
> 
> Donkey?
> 
> ...


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

BriceJ MI said:


> what is this?


I was wondering the same thing :noidea: Kinda looks like a mutated moose


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

It's gotta be this "Bull Winkle Deer" http://mikehanback.typepad.com/mikehanbackcom/2008/05/bullwinkle-the.html


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are a couple from this fall.


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

milk maid http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...es Pictures/?action=view&current=PICT0004.mp4


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Enticer said:


> When you reverse it back to negative you can see the outline better. The tail seems a little short for a cougar.


Coyote with a fogged up camera lens.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Not sure what happened to this guy....


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

IL 88 said:


> Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later.
> 
> Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"


Somebody was looking for these pics just the other day...LOL...


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

prairieboy said:


> Somebody was looking for these pics just the other day...LOL...


yep i remember that thread


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

kynknwl said:


> Not sure what happened to this guy....
> View attachment 955764


Rage in the ''VOID'' ?????!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

kspseshooter said:


> Rage in the ''VOID'' ?????!!!


Rage bounced off the cage?


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

kynknwl said:


> Not sure what happened to this guy....
> View attachment 955764



severly quartering away shot, look at the line on the ham, from a broadhead blade no doubt


----------



## kevin61186 (Aug 20, 2010)

nice bird


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

kspseshooter said:


> Rage in the ''VOID'' ?????!!!





dw'struth said:


> Rage bounced off the cage?





Uncle Bucky said:


> severly quartering away shot, look at the line on the ham, from a broadhead blade no doubt


Sure wasn't mine! He had to have come from far away, because I'm the only hunter in this area! And, I sure don't have that head on my arrows!


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

SD BowHunter said:


> This pic aint mine, but i found it on another site and thought it was pretty cool!!


That's not real is it???


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

buckslayer1210 said:


> That's not real is it???


No, it's not real.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

prairieboy said:


> Somebody was looking for these pics just the other day...LOL...


Thats pretty scary right there


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

e-manhunt said:


> Probably need to clean it with bleach. yeecch.


*** thats not good


----------



## mako shark (Aug 7, 2008)

*Resident*


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got another pic of the other yote carry the other end of this fawn.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Got another pic of the other yote carry the other end of this fawn.


NO you have a red X LOL


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

IL 88 said:


> Now this woman is a little bit out there. She lives about a mile down the road from my house and this camera at the time was about a mile back in the woods. The only thing between her house and this spot is some THICK woods. The lady can hardly walk, she smells bad ( I only know this cause I had to bag her groceries once ), and I feel really bad for her because I don't think she has a whole lot. However, we were a little suprised to see her show up on our camera. She had to trespass through 4 different properties to get here. Crazy enough we got a picture of a doe 2 hours later.
> 
> Whenever people see this I usually get "Oh crap! Bigfoot's sister"



This lady is obviously stoned out of her mind looking for her "garden" :lol:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few good ones I have! The doe isn't mine its a buddy's!


----------



## smyrnagc (Nov 29, 2008)

Piebald????


----------



## doebyc (Mar 9, 2006)

You have to notice the difference in the background of the pics to get this. They were taken just a minute or two apart, there was a picture in between with no bear, so he didn't just continue on his way. The first pic where the big bear is showing you his butt the background trees are straight up and down. The next pics where he is walking away a different way the trees are skewed. That bear must have heard or seen the camera and decided to "check it out." That is from Lycoming county PA, probably 75 yards from the nearest house, and 125 yards from my in-laws place. I know zip about bears, but that looks like a nice one to me.
CHAZ

This is great, I just realized this is a real old post, and I put these pics up over two years ago. The link was dead, so here they are again. 
CHAZ


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

smyrnagc said:


> Piebald????
> 
> View attachment 956999


That's the original "Swamp Donkey."


----------



## Bowhunter22085 (Jul 31, 2009)

See c'mere deer does attract queer deer lmao



sback05 said:


> View attachment 446121
> 
> 
> View attachment 446122
> ...


----------



## switchbackxt331 (Dec 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## travisn10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Caught a pic of Knobby!!!


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

foghorn08 said:


> ttt


Now that's what you call an oxymoron...just sayin.


----------



## 4070BN (Feb 15, 2009)

Some interesting posts, any more?


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I deleted all of my goofy pics.Here is a cat from last year.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

mako shark said:


> View attachment 956238


what the heck??????


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

He said, "You should of seen the other guy!"


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

travisn10 said:


> View attachment 958515
> 
> 
> Caught a pic of Knobby!!!


That's not Knobby!! Knobby has beautiful hair... You should have rough talked him.


----------



## toddlee0617 (Jul 30, 2008)

This Deer had a hurt back leg. I saw him two years later and he was a monster. Never got a shot at him......Nick Named him "Tri Pod"


----------



## BWBUCKS (Jun 8, 2008)

bear feeding on my cam lol


----------



## ryan-b (Dec 10, 2009)

smyrnagc said:


> Piebald????
> 
> View attachment 956999


how many wild donkeys are running round!!


----------



## sawdude (Mar 16, 2004)

not sure about this one


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Flop ear doe


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Some pics*










Just might have to sit out in late season.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

a buck i got pics of


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like corn Mommas husband


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Idk what that is, but it sure scared me....


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

ukey:Thank goodness for the fast trigger speed


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## toddlee0617 (Jul 30, 2008)

Some of the Pic's on here are very cool!! LOLOLOL Keep them going lol


----------

